# Comprehensive FE Review Course in California -- Passing Guaranteed



## etp (Jan 12, 2012)

*************************

*************************

*************************

Excel Test Prep


----------



## chuckdee (Jan 20, 2012)

Do you guys do classes for the afternoon electrical section?


----------



## Road Guy (Jan 27, 2012)

ETP

We do not allow direct advertising here unless you are a registered vendor.

Please send me a PM or visit the "store" for more information.

We are looking to build an active vendor databse here so please review the information...


----------

